# Pink Lily



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm looking for an honest critique. How can this painting be improved? What would you have done differently. Do you find it pleasing or nauseating? Trust me I can handle the truth.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think you did a very nice job on it. A personal preference is that it could do with fewer leaves. I think it is a little busy for my taste. Otherwise I like your color selection and the flower is beautiful.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Chanda.

Yeah I got a little carried away with the leaves on the right side. Sometimes I just don't know when to stop. 

Also it was pointed out to me that the petals should be a bit more pointed, and that's true. Unfortunately I already drew the big one without pointed leaves and I did the background around it so that one is going to have incorrect petals also. The big one is the composition that I had in my other "Big Lillies", I did all of those wrong too. Guess I'll just have to do it again...or maybe not. Quickly getting tired of Lilies, time to move on.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow this looks good with a picture frame if only I can buy it from you and maybe give it to my mom as a gift.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I will private message you Melody.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe just a hint (I am talking about whisper) of the brighter pink from the flowers in the background? You did a touch of it next to the bud and I think a bit more would brighten it. 

Unfortunate about the points because I love how the flower looks.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes Susan I think a stroke of a light pink in the background might add to this painting overall aesthetics. Thank you Susan, I appreciate your input.

I'll probably do this one again, slightly larger, and when I do I will put in less leaves on the right side, make the petals of the flowers more realistic, and add a drop of pink in the background.

This is the kind of criticism that helps me improve. Much appreciated.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Terry, it's beautiful :3

What I would change it's the green tone of the leaves. I don't know, it does not give that contrast sensation


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks FanKi.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I tried this painting again ...just changed it a little. This is an 18x24inch (46x61 cm) My honest critique is it's not bad, better than the original, but not as good as I would like it to be.

The photo has a lot of glare because it is still wet. I tried 15 photos and this was the best.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes, this is brighter and has a better flow. And the lily looks like a lily! Well done.


----------



## Jalapeno (Sep 27, 2015)

What do you feel you could do better Terry? It looks great to me.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Jalapeno said:


> What do you feel you could do better Terry? It looks great to me.


Thank you. I'm not totally thrilled with the shape of the flower. I know I could still do better. 

Thank you for your kind comments Jalapeno and Susan.


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

You paint flowers exquisitely! ! I really like what you've done with this one!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Bill knowing the caliber of your I am very honored that you like my painting.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Beautiful paint! 
Love it!
bye
Lucy


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Lucy.


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

Terry, I really like the mottled, warm-ish background / border that you painted on this. I may use that idea sometime, because it seems to be very effective. What colors? Some Umbers, and white, possibly? I think it looks GREAT.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WFMartin said:


> Terry, I really like the mottled, warm-ish background / border that you painted on this. I may use that idea sometime, because it seems to be very effective. What colors? Some Umbers, and white, possibly? I think it looks GREAT.


It is titanium white mixed with gold ocha (acrylic), textured up with a piece of paper towel, and then I took some acrylic liquid gold leaf and with the end of a paper towel put a dab here and there, and then I dabbed just a tiny bit of the white/ocha mix partially over the gold leaf here and there. Thank you so much for asking. I really like the effect. I will often do the backgrounds in acrylic at least partially.


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you for the information, Terry. The background is just great!


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

Well,......so is the FLOWER, of course! Your latest version is outstanding!:thumbsup:


----------

